# rawdogfeed



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I have tried raw before and my dog did great but unfortunately it got to expensive. He is a bull terrier mix with severe food allergies. I found a company that makes raw food that I can get. Its $25.00 for a 40Ib bag that has 2 Ib blocks. My dog weighs 50Ib so would that mean one block a day half morning and half night. Here is the website: Raw Dog Feed | Blending raw meat diets for dogs | Environmentally sound and healthy for your dog! | Located in Kingston, Ontario. What do you think. Do I need to add anything to his diet if feeding this such as a supplement or multi vitamine. I do give both dogs sardines twice a week for treats.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you thought about just plain raw? Those pre-made raws are very expensive.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't like pre-made blends, it is so much easier to just do it yourself. The biggest thing you would be missing out on is the dental benefits which is a big plus for doing the prey model style of feeding a raw diet....


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I use to buy the meat before from the grocery store but it is extremely expensive and I dont drive so it was the only place I could go. 40Ib of this stuff for $25.00 is extremely reasonable. Thats far less then what I pay for even one of my dogs feeding kibble. I could always buy them raw beef bones from the grocery store for there teeth. But by looking at the website does this look like a trusted company and a complete diet. I am in a small apartment and if I decide to buy this I will have to buy a freezer to store it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yup, I agree with the 2 previous posters!:smile:

I dont suggest pre-made raws at all...as Robin said, there is no way to adjust per your dog's needs(like say, 1 of mine gets REALLY solid stool if given too much bone, 2 of them get REALLY loose stool if not given enough, etc....but with pre-made raw there isnt anyway that you would be able to adjust it!:wink And also as Robin said....the teeth, mouth, gum, jaw and mental health provided by real raw can NOT be beat!:thumb:

As for that brand....well there is no way I would ever suggest starting out with having that much rich meat(the beef, fish and eggs) from the get go!:wink:


And as far as price.....more then likely you are going to be able to feed both dogs(I dont know your other dog is on) FAR higher quality food with real raw then that mixture..and what ever else your other dog eats!:wink:


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I used pre made to transition my cats. The food I got had meat, bone and organ. There were no additives, veggies, etc. I thought it had to be almost the same as PMR. Once I got them off the pre made I saw a huge difference. They all have way nicer coats on PMR. Their teeth are cleaning up too.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

werecatrising said:


> I used pre made to transition my cats. The food I got had meat, bone and organ. There were no additives, veggies, etc. I thought it had to be almost the same as PMR. Once I got them off the pre made I saw a huge difference. They all have way nicer coats on PMR. Their teeth are cleaning up too.


Yes, IMO, cats are different for the fact that if that is what you can get them to eat on the climb up the "food hill" to PMR then GREAT.....but for a dog...I dont think this is a good mix at all, let alone the other things that I dont like behind pre-made raws


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Well my only option is this premade raw or kibble. Couldnt I add some pumpkin if needed for there stool and give them raw beef bone once or twice a week aswell as sardines, some crushed eggshell. They would get kibble only on weekends because I have to travel. Isnt this healthier then straight kibble. I understand that PMR is better but I simply cant afford it.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Evangeline I think that you are making better feeding choices for your dogs. Any addition of real food in place of kibble is a big step up in terms of health benefits. Try to find inexpensive meat and add that in as you can afford it. It sounds like you are trying to do the very best for your dogs while staying within your means. Best of luck to you!


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with this, especially at that price and under the circumstances where one dog has severe allergies. The ingredients are:

- Chicken 40%
- Beef (red meat and bone) 15%
- Beef (internal organs, tripe, kidney, heart) 20%
- Fish 20%
- Cooked Eggs 5%

The only think missing is whole RMBs, which could easily be added to this at minimal expense and hassle. A beef rib every couple days would do the trick.

All dogs are different so how well they do on this and how easily they transition in the only wild card. But "on paper" the food looks just fine as long as some whole bone is included. The only thing I'd add other than the raw meaty bone, depends on where the meat comes from. If it's "factory farmed" (i.e. grain fed), the meat will have a poor Omega 3 to Omega 6 ratio. In that case, I'd supplement with Omega 3 (fish oil). I doubt the fish that is in here has much, it usually doesn't. If the meat is all pastured (unlikely, especially at this price), no need to supplement O3.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If this really is the only thing you can afford, its much better than kibble. But the overall breakdown I see is pretty rich, so you may have issues with soft stools. I would't add pumpkin in, but rather I would put eggshells in the food processor and break them down as much as possible to add them into the diet. OR feed the ground along with a RMB every day. 

Also, you mentioned you buy beef bones for recreational chewing? What kind of beef bones?


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

They were just called beef soup bones. Charlie is 50Ib so would he get 2 Ib a day. If I decided to feed Jordi which is a hound mix he weighs between 65-76Ib how much would I feed. Jordi is allergic to only pork but has an extremelly sensitive stomach and irritable bowels and drops weight very easy. Both dogs are very active. How many Ibs would each dog get apriximatelly. I am only trying this with Charlie first for a month and then will decide if I want to try Jordi on it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd start off with a 1/2 pound and go from there. This ground mixture does look really rich, so its better to start out on the smaller side and gradually add more in. 

Also, I'd NEVER give dogs beef soup bones. They break teeth all the time and can be a very expensive lesson, not to mention to dog will have to have teeth extracted which permanently hinders their ability to chew. The only bones that are "safe" from cows are rib bones, give those as RMB rec chews instead of soup bones.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

so cow rib bones are the only tipe of bone any other tipes that are good and also do you mean half a pound a day or per meal. I understand I may have to give him more if he starts droping weight.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Evangeline said:


> I have tried raw before and my dog did great but unfortunately it got to expensive. He is a bull terrier mix with severe food allergies. I found a company that makes raw food that I can get. Its $25.00 for a 40Ib bag that has 2 Ib blocks. My dog weighs 50Ib so would that mean one block a day half morning and half night. Here is the website: Raw Dog Feed | Blending raw meat diets for dogs | Environmentally sound and healthy for your dog! | Located in Kingston, Ontario. What do you think. Do I need to add anything to his diet if feeding this such as a supplement or multi vitamine. I do give both dogs sardines twice a week for treats.


 
Ingredients
About 20 years ago we were asked to supply several sled dog racing teams with a specific blend of raw ingredients. The dogs liked it so much, we have continued to produce Raw Dog Feed using the same recipe.

- Chicken 40%
- Beef (red meat and bone) 15%
- Beef (internal organs, tripe, kidney, heart) 20%
- Fish 20%
- Cooked Eggs 5%
Dry matter feed analysis shows 48% protein, 33% fat and 6% ash. The ingredients are fine ground and mixed together then frozen in 40 pound blocks. We cut the block into a convenient size for our customers which is usually 20 or 24 pieces (about 2 pounds per piece).

i think the organ content is high. and i would not want to tax the liver so much.

the chicken content is too high and the beef content too low and i'm not sure why they include eggs when you can supplement that yourself.

i do like that it has fish, but i don't see what kind of fish and i'd want to know.

it's got tripe, which is good...

what made you decide that feeding plain raw was too expensive...we have members here with multiple dogs, up to 800 lbs of food a month or so...who have found some ingenious ways to cut costs....and i'm sure they'd be glad to help.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

For beef bones rib and whole necks are the only ones I'll allow my dogs to have. 
And if you feed a 50lbs dog 2lbs/day that is 4% of the dog's body weight which is generally WAY too much....my 50-ish pound Rhett eats 1.5#/day and is at perfect body weight at a VERY active 11 months old, while Leo is right around 47# and "only" gets a pound a day to look perfect!:wink:


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I weighed Charlie and he weighs 48Ib so I think I will give him 1 Ib a day and see how he does. Would Jordi get 2Ib a day. I have discussed cost several times on this forum and people have given me great advice however they have given me prices in Canada of how much they spend and I cant find meat that price anywhere were I live in Ontario. I can tell you that one week of meals cost me $50.00 and thats on sale. I dont drive, have no friends that are farmers or hunters and there is no butcher in my town.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Evangeline said:


> I weighed Charlie and he weighs 48Ib so I think I will give him 1 Ib a day and see how he does. Would Jordi get 2Ib a day. I have discussed cost several times on this forum and people have given me great advice however they have given me prices in Canada of how much they spend and I cant find meat that price anywhere were I live in Ontario. I can tell you that one week of meals cost me $50.00 and thats on sale. I dont drive, have no friends that are farmers or hunters and there is no butcher in my town.


when starting out with the blend you're thinking of using, which is certainly better than kibble and very suitable to meet both your dogs' needs and yours....

i would caution you to start out with less rather than more....they won't starve and it will give them a chance to adapt this diet......

overfeeding in the beginning can give you some problems.....like cannon butt or at the very least, liquid stools...

there are organs in this food....and usually organs aren't introduced for a few months...

i think that's why people are suggesting that you start out with less rather than more. you will, at some point, increase the food intake, as you see whether or not they are losing or gaining weight....


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I am going to start Charlie tommorow I will only give him half a pound for the hole day. I went to my grocery and they dont sell beef ribs only soup bones which as you said are no good. They both chew on deer antlers, nylabones and get there teeth brushed. Do I need to add crushed egg shell to the diet everyday and if so how much. I will give them sardines twice a week mixed with there food. Also the food is frozen into 2Ib bricks. Is it ok thawed out in the fridge for up to two days. Sorry for the million questions I just want to make sure that I am doing everything right and they will be geting a balanced diet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Evangeline said:


> I am going to start Charlie tommorow I will only give him half a pound for the hole day. I went to my grocery and they dont sell beef ribs only soup bones which as you said are no good. They both chew on deer antlers, nylabones and get there teeth brushed. Do I need to add crushed egg shell to the diet everyday and if so how much. I will give them sardines twice a week mixed with there food. Also the food is frozen into 2Ib bricks. Is it ok thawed out in the fridge for up to two days. Sorry for the million questions I just want to make sure that I am doing everything right and they will be geting a balanced diet.


is it possible to talk to the meat department? since you'll be there? they may be able to sell you beef ribs...they take them from rib roasts and that's the bone/fat cap....i don't know why anyone in their right mind would remove the fat/bone cap from a rib roast, but there you have it...

my store sells them pretty cheaply...

the mix you're buying has bone in it. depending on their stools would determine giving them more edible bone....

because you're starting out nice and slowly, i'm hoping the bone in the food does the trick, given it has organs in it which are pretty rich.

others do it differently, i'm sure, but i defrost partially and cut into more usable chunks....that way, i'm not defrosting over and over again, but that is the human in me....others freeze and defrost over and over again. it's more of a textural thing than a proper/improper thing.

antlers make for a great chew....if ever you buy online..you could go to Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick and get them wonderful bully sticks....they are edible and provide a good chew also.

i'm not crazy about nylabones, but others are.....

sardines. are you talking about canned sardines or fresh? either way, i'd really suggest holding off until they get used to this mix.....i really would....

and, if you don't ask a gadzillion questions, how else are you going to learn? it's been two years for me and i'm still asking questions and reading.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

There canned sardines in water ok I will hold off on the sardines. I talked to the meat department when I was there no ribs. Both my dogs already get bully sticks and love them. The only thing I am a bit worried about is vitamine deficiencies. How do I no for sure they are geting everything they need. The vet tried to sell me vet food for Jordi because his kindney levels and creatine level were slightly elevated and they said it was from the grain free high protein food that wasnt good for him so they wanted him on a low protein food so I chose fromm gold which works fine. Do you think if I feed him this raw it is going to be to high of protein for him. Im thinking it is high protein but has moisture to. Jordi has also had struvite crystals and bladder infections several times but hopefully the extra moisture and not processed food will help. I already no my vet isnt a fan of raw and he told if I do I should buy a multivitamine powder which if I do I have to be careful because Charlie is allergic to kelp ans oatmeal which is in alot of supplements.


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I weighed Charlie and he weighs 48Ib so I think I will give him 1 Ib a day and see how he does. Would Jordi get 2Ib a day. I have discussed cost several times on this forum and people have given me great advice however they have given me prices in Canada of how much they spend and I cant find meat that price anywhere were I live in Ontario. I can tell you that one week of meals cost me $50.00 and thats on sale. I dont drive, have no friends that are farmers or hunters and there is no butcher in my town.


I also live in Ontario and I found a website with a TON of meat sources all around Ontario for VERY reasonable prices and some even delivered! I'm going to find the link and post it (it was book marked on my last computer but I'm on a new one!)


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

NR/BARF Supplier, Book, Practitioner Directory List

On the left side, scroll down and choose Ontario and a bunch of supplies come up from different areas, some deliver and others may just be close to you. They have all the provinces and they cover the US I believe!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Evangeline said:


> There canned sardines in water ok I will hold off on the sardines. I talked to the meat department when I was there no ribs. Both my dogs already get bully sticks and love them. The only thing I am a bit worried about is vitamine deficiencies. How do I no for sure they are geting everything they need. The vet tried to sell me vet food for Jordi because his kindney levels and creatine level were slightly elevated and they said it was from the grain free high protein food that wasnt good for him so they wanted him on a low protein food so I chose fromm gold which works fine. Do you think if I feed him this raw it is going to be to high of protein for him. Im thinking it is high protein but has moisture to. Jordi has also had struvite crystals and bladder infections several times but hopefully the extra moisture and not processed food will help. I already no my vet isnt a fan of raw and he told if I do I should buy a multivitamine powder which if I do I have to be careful because Charlie is allergic to kelp ans oatmeal which is in alot of supplements.


screw the vet, pardon my language.....let the vet take care of boo boos.

your dogs are getting organs, which contain all the vitamins they need. plus they make their own vitamin c. they are getting protein, fat, organs, and bone. 

this all supplies the vitamins and nutrients as a whole rather than a sum of its parts.

you're good.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

ok thanks, I looked down the list but cant find any delivery for Kingston Ontario


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I started Charlie last night and he got to meals today he seems to love it and his stools are firm so far. I decieded to put Jordi on it to and gave him his first meal today. I havnt given either one of them much at all yet just to get them use to it. So how many days until I start feeding Charlie 1 half Ibs. I also need to no how much Jordi should be geting he usually weighs between 68-76Ib. He is bone and muscle not fat.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Calculate 
All you have to do is type in your dogs' weight, what percentage you want to feed and it will tell you how much to feed. It only goes as low as 2% of their weight. And at 70lbs (the middle of your range) it says he should eat 1.5lbs a day. Starting out i would give less as others recomended. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I noticed last night Jordi woke me up to go outside and he peed for like two minutes then today in the morning and tonight he did the same. He isnt drinking anymore then normal. It started after his first raw meal yesterday night. Is the exesive peeing from the raw diet and should I be concerned. He is acting perfectlly normal otherwise and his stool is normal. I havnt noticed any change with Jordis stool yet but Charlies looks like small firm cat poop less then half the size his stool normally is already.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Evangeline said:


> I noticed last night Jordi woke me up to go outside and he peed for like two minutes then today in the morning and tonight he did the same. He isnt drinking anymore then normal. It started after his first raw meal yesterday night. Is the exesive peeing from the raw diet and should I be concerned. He is acting perfectlly normal otherwise and his stool is normal. I havnt noticed any change with Jordis stool yet but Charlies looks like small firm cat poop less then half the size his stool normally is already.


jordi is eating something that is made up of mostly water.....so yes, he might drink the same or less and pee a little more.

does jordi still have liquid diarrhea? or has that calmed down.....

because if he still has liquid stools, it might be time to get a fecal into the vet so the vet can test it for giardia and maybe get jordi on something to calm a hyper intestine.....


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

No he doesnt have diarhea but is very sensitive to change in diet and gets diarhea very easy aswell as loses weight for no aparent reason. I have spent thousands of dollars over the five years I have had him. Bloodwork, fecals, urinalisis. Besides the slightly elevalted kidney levels and the struvite crystals and he has over active anal glands in the past everything is fine the vet says and they have never figured out why they say he may have inflamatory bowel disease and have told me he needs to be put on vet food and enzymes from the vet. I did neither instead I put him on natural food and a natural supplement thats called digest aid and I only give it to him when he needs. I am a worry wort when I notice anything out of the ordinary. He is just peeing more but otherwise his stools are good. I am still wondering if I should put both dogs on a natural multivitamine suplement just to make sure they are geting everything they need.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he sounds like my pug when we first got him.

this is a process, you see....and it takes time....because the food you're feeding has organs in it, he is already getting vitamins....

i think, if you give this some time, you'll see an improvement.....

i would not give him digest aid....because i think, soon, he will respond and the irritable bowel will be part of his history not his present.

keep an eye on his stools and his behaviour. if all is well, then you're good to go.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

ok I will stop the digest aid. Just to make sure Charlie evetnually will only get 1Ib a day and Jordi 1 and a half pounds a day. I went on the raw calculator and thats what is says but that doesnt seem like enough for to active dogs. When do I start the full feed. Right now both there stomachs are growling when they wake up in the morning. I feed them before work and after.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> ok I will stop the digest aid. Just to make sure Charlie evetnually will only get 1Ib a day and Jordi 1 and a half pounds a day. I went on the raw calculator and thats what is says but that doesnt seem like enough for to active dogs. When do I start the full feed. Right now both there stomachs are growling when they wake up in the morning. I feed them before work and after.


Believe me it more then likely will be enough, you MIGHT end up bumping it up a tiny amount but that wont be at least for a month or so, so that they can have smoothly transitioned over to it!!:thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Evangeline said:


> ok I will stop the digest aid. Just to make sure Charlie evetnually will only get 1Ib a day and Jordi 1 and a half pounds a day. I went on the raw calculator and thats what is says but that doesnt seem like enough for to active dogs. When do I start the full feed. Right now both there stomachs are growling when they wake up in the morning. I feed them before work and after.


the way i judge feeding amounts is to look at my dogs from the top to make sure they indent and have a nice tuck.....my dogs lost weight when we started...and gained too much....not a lot but more than was comfortable....

and now they are fine, but it took a bit to adjust the amounts of food for breakfast and dinner...i tend to feed more at dinner than i do at breakfast, as they have to go longer without food between night time and day.

what you're feeding is rich with meat and chicken and fish and organs and i forget what else, but it's a rich meal. you may never need more than what you're feeding

or you'll notice in a few weeks....or months, that they do need more. it's a process.

you'll know. don't let them manipulate you...you're the keeper of the food and the dogs...not them.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I keep both my dogs are in excellent shape between the walks, hiking, treadmill and swimming. I no how to tell if there overweight I just wasnt sure about how much to feed. Your right there always going to act hungry its up to me to no how much to give. Thanks for all the help. I hope they both do well on it long turm.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Evangeline said:


> I keep both my dogs are in excellent shape between the walks, hiking, treadmill and swimming. I no how to tell if there overweight I just wasnt sure about weight. Your right there always going to act hungry its up to me to no how much to give. Thanks for all the help. I hope they both do well on it long turm.


it's a life changing event for you and for them....i think when things smooth out, you will do fine...and the dogs will be fine....i can see how much you love them.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Jordi and Charlie are loving the raw. I cant believe neither one of them have any diareah. They both have firm small stools. Weakends I travel to my parents and they dont want me feedin raw there and its also not convinent traveling with raw meat. Will the boys be ok geting kibble tommorow or will it upset the transition. Saturday nights, Sunday morning and night they would both get kibble the rest of the week raw.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Evangeline said:


> Jordi and Charlie are loving the raw. I cant believe neither one of them have any diareah. They both have firm small stools. Weakends I travel to my parents and they dont want me feedin raw there and its also not convinent traveling with raw meat. Will the boys be ok geting kibble tommorow or will it upset the transition. Saturday nights, Sunday morning and night they would both get kibble the rest of the week raw.


they aren't getting diarrhea mostly because of the bone content in the food, which is a good thing. looks like you found a nicely balanced food for them. 

it might upset their tummies....it might. note the word might. 

actually, we take our dogs with us when we go 'spa-ing'.....and i just pack frozen food and it defrosts as it does and i feed it from measured out glass containers. it works out pretty well....and you could maybe feed them outside.

you could take the chance of feeding kibble and you can say that to your parents.....i can feed them raw, mom, or take the chance they will poo in your house. 

not saying that will happen, but it might make your mom re think you not feeding their diet, especially since they just started on it.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sadly, those premade raw diets are jumping on the bandwagon of the trends they are seeing, which is more people learning that raw is superior nutrition. They do grind everything up for you and make their own ratios so all you have to do it feed it to them, but there is no dental benefit, the ratios may not work for your dog, and the price is HIGH. For relatively the same thing at the grocery store, you are paying a fraction and getting whole bones. 

OP, you say you cant drive to the grocery store. I totally understand money being tight for gas and whatnot, but then how do YOU eat? Why not buy your dog food when you go grocery shopping yourself? Watch for sales and stock up when you can. 

Good luck and I agree that pre made is probably better than kibble as long as your dog does well on it. And welcome to the world of raw!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

no one knows what a person's situation is and i think we do what we can.

in this case, the OP explained the situation....and this particular one is not a bad combo at all, if you look at the ingredients.....it's affordable and it's delivered. that meets the OP's needs.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I dont have a license by choice and walk to the grocery store. Even when meat is on sale in the grocery store it is way more expensive then what I am paying. They both are still doing well on the new raw.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

This sounds like a well rounded blend! If it were not ground I would not see any real issue with it. I am really happy you and your dogs found raw.  you can always do chicken wings and legs for RMBs! happy feeding!!


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Thankyou. I sometimes get chicken breasts I can give them as a treat and am going to mix sardines twice a week. My dogs get there teeth brushed every night and chew on there bones daily so I am not worried about there teeth. It would be fun to give Jordi a whole bird outside, he would love it. Afterall he is a hound and has caught squirels,phesents sadly not by my choice. He is a hunter at heart.LOL


----------

